# Which is right for me - Craft Robo CC200-20 or Pro??



## mark1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, I've seen some potential locally for printing some t shirts as a small business venture, mainly just one colour (white vinyl images, black shirt). Unless something brilliant happens for the first year I dont think I'd be cutting more than say an average of 50 a week, which leads me to my question... do I really need to pay out all that extra for the much fancier  CE5000-40?
 I'm not too sure about the difference between the machines, would a job done with the small machine look as good as one cut with the pro for example? Is there anything I'll struggle with by buying the budget option?
Any help or advice would be brilliant, thanks for your help as always, Mark.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Mark,

The CR Pro is three times as much as the CR CC200-20, but it's also three times the machine. It's easier to set up, easier to use, and it allows you much greater flexibility.

After all the problems people have been having with the CC200-20, I cannot recommend it to ANYONE. But the CR Pro if all you want to do is t-shirts.

If you even THINK you may want to do signage, buy a 24" plotter like the CE5000-60 or GX-24.

Also, if you think you may want to coutour cut inkjet t-shirt transfers, I HIGHLY suggest thinking about saving for a Roland GX-24. It's MUCH simpler than the CR Pro to cut inkjet transfers (can you all believe I'm saying that?!?  ). The CR Pro will do it just fine, but it's just simpler on the Roland.

Again, my suggestion is to NOT buy a CR CC200-20. They're just too much trouble, and they truly are hobby machines (even if you're doing 50 shirts a week).

Just to let you know, we have the CR Pro's big brother, the 24" CE5000-60, and we absolutely love it.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a CC200-20 for contour cutting of ink transfers designed in Corel X3 and launched to CutMaster with success. Indeed there have been a good deal of postings regarding issues with the CraftROBO on this forum. Keep in mind, many of them in my opinion are from users with no prior experience in using a cutter/plotter. If initial investment is a concern for you, the CraftROBO can be a viable alternative. It is the least expensive machine with true registration mark sensing that I know of. It does seems to possess some idiosyncrasies with regard to set-up for ARMS, but once the user has 'learned', it cuts precisely and on the mark. Speaking of 'learned', this is the third brand of cutter I've had experience with and let me say they all were a learning experience and none came with what I would describe as a comprehensive users manual. My intention is not to refute any other opinions here, but rather to offer another perspective.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's good to know that some people have good luck with the CR CC200-20. 

But it does have some "features" that seem a little backwards to me, like it's blade system. Settings for your blade are handled completely within the plotter's drivers with the larger CR Pro.

I also don't like the fact that you need to use a carrier sheet in order to cut scraps of vinyl.

Those are personal preferences based on my experience with more expensive machines, tho. If you're used to the way the smaller CR does things, then I'm sure it's just fine. 

I still won't recommend it to people, tho.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree the three blade cutting cap system as equipted stock is rinky dink. The AccuBlade holder overcomes this, the cutting software has allowances for downforce and cutting speed (no offset) and when coupled with the Accublade holder, a carrier sheet is not needed when cutting backed vinyl. I still use a carrier of some kind when cutting any material that I desire to cut all the way through to prevent damage. Indeed there are trade offs when compared to the pro model. Then again with the price of an AccuBlade holder factored in, one could acquire 2+ of the craft model and still have some pocket change.


----------



## mark1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow thanks for the replies guys  though they've left me scratching my head a bit still as to what to do  
Chani, I'm postive all I will be doing on whatever machine I get is cutting heat transfer vinyl, I think from the fact the Pro sounds easier to use its probably my best bet though. I get horribly stressed!


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

Go with the Pro.

I do Have My CC200-20 working now. but i would honestly say get the pro.

Also mark :sent you a pm


----------



## mark1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the PM's! ironically i've noticed them before your message here. I think you've swayed (and saved?)me.


----------



## corpseguy (Dec 3, 2007)

might wanna empty your pm box mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Not only are the little annoyances with the CC200-20 keeping me from recommending that plotter, but also the size limit of 8". We've cut PLENTY of designs that are larger than that.

I simply think that machine is too limiting in almost every aspect.

I know there are people happy with them, and if you make it work for you, awesome! It sure does come at an attractive price.

Again, someday I may buy one just so I can see what it's all about, but I would never rely on it for commercial duty.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I use the small Craft Robo, and have had no problems. 

Size has not been an issue for me -- the few times that I had to cut a design that was larger than the plotter could handle, I split it in half. Most of the stuff I do is 10" wide X about 7" tall so I just rotate, and cut "longways".

Here is the real down side to the Craft Robo in my opinion: the blades.

Not only are they very expensive but, they are available only on line. I don't like to purchase from sites that don't list and address or phone number so, that limits it even further. 

If you go with the small Craft Robo, be sure to get an extra blade. It really sucks to have to wait 4 days for a blade when you have a job to do.

If you're going to be doing 50 shirts a week, in the long run I think you'll save money by going with a bigger, more expensive plotter to start.


----------

